# Sick corn snake?



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Our corn has started to wheeze when breathing, she will open her mouth wide to do this. Also has a swelling under her mouth/throat and a strange kink a few inches back.
This has all appeared relatively quickly. She is drinking and wants to eat. She had half a mouse before she spat it back out.
I got her over 19 years ago as a baby, so I think she is getting on a little but still hate to see her uncomfortable.

Does anyone have any idea what's going on and what I can do to help?


Kindest regards,


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Kink in back could be a bleed under the skin. It's more common in old corns. Our oldest one developed one a while before he died (25yrs old).

More concerning is the breathing and jaw swelling. My immediate thought is a respiratory infection. You really need to see a vet urgently.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

With a couple of signs/symptoms (possibly unrelated), a decent exotics vet is the only reasonable way forward.
Sounds like you’ve done well for this corn.

Best of luck


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

19 years is a good innings. I echo the posts above, and only a vet will be able to give you an idea what may be going on. The kink and the wheezing could be related, or totally unrelated. From the images and explanation I suspect the snake has an advanced RI, but as to what caused this, or if it's a condition related to the other issue none of us could say. Make the call to a vet ASAP


----------

